# My Favourite Boy.



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Murdoc has passed on. 

I don't know why, or how, but he has. 

I did a water change a few days ago, and a day later he started acting wierd and panting. So I did another water change and tested the water params. They were fine. 

And I came home tonight to find him sideways at the bottom of his tank. 

I love you Muddsie. <3


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  RIP Murdoc.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry! R.I.P Muddsie!! There been a lot of deaths recentley.... the wave is back


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry BettaSlave. At least he had a great life with you before he died.

Rest in Peace Murdoc.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry BS <3 He was beautiful.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm sooooo sorry. he was beutiful. R.I.P murdoc.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Murdoc! RIP Murdoc.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry  *Hugs*


----------

